# ice makers



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Can't say prices are the best but I've done well with small parts at:

www.appliancepartspros.com

:thumbup:


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

You have to be careful. a lot of the internet and big players in parts dist are selling returns. you're always better off buying from a local factory auth dist..if you have a sales tax cert they'll set you up..


----------

